# Missing the patter!



## Migmanus (Feb 9, 2015)

Hallo ex-pat peoples!

I am currently living in Valvasone ... okay that's near Pordenone. Anyone in that region? Friuli? Trieste, Venice? I miss having full conversations in English (rather than my broken Italian and English) and the social scene where I am just isn't... so give me a shout if anyone fancies meeting up for a blether and a pint. 

Or even just words of encouragement as the night draw in... 



All The best 

Dave


----------

